# Modulating Gas Valves



## JaysonH (Jul 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon All

Bit of an odd request but any help would be greatly appreciated.
I'm trying to compile a list of Modulating Gas Valve manufacturers.
The kind you find in most combi boilers, Modulating gas furnaces etc etc

In your experiences of these areas would anyone be able to help ?
The obvious ones I have so far are, Honeywell, SIT, Robert Shaw, Dungs and White Rodgers.

Anyone seen any other makes ?

Thanks

Jayson


----------

